# Home Depot Co2 regulator



## TheWoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I am looking into getting a regulator and found http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-203012868/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

this one.

Can someone tell me if this will do the job for a CO2 high pressure system.

Thanks


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

The problem here is that it does not say what is the output pressure. It appears it is designed to release CO2 into the atmosphere. I assume the output pressure is pretty high.  The output pressure (not adjustable), could be too high to be used in a planted aquarium tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi TheWoo,

That is a flow regulator, not a pressure regulator....not what you want.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> That is a flow regulator, not a pressure regulator....not what you want.


Look closely at the picture, Seattle_Aquarist, the gauge reads in PSI/kP2 -- it's a regulator, all right. :smile:


The first label on the gauge is 500 PSI, but it looks like they mean you to be able to adjust it lower than that. Tetra73's point is valid: you need to be able to get the output pressure down to something usable for an aquarium. Less than 100 PSI, for example, more like less than 50 prowly.

The flow meter is useless doe our purposes, our flows are closer to .5 *ml* per minute, .5 scf is roughly 14,000 _times_ that.

I've put quite some effort into identifying a flow meter fine enough for this use, as it'd be more precise than a bubble counter. The ones I've been able to find would run in the neighborhood of a grand. :icon_eek:


----------



## TheWoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks. I was hoping to save a bit of money but there is nothing to be saved by killing off your fish, not to mention of course the fact that at that rate I am guessing it wouldn't take long to dump all your CO2 as well.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Check the powersellers section, I bet somebody has something cheaper and far higher quality than that.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You'd be better off with a aquatek or an azoo. That's meant for hydroponics.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

TheWoo said:


> Thanks for the input folks. I was hoping to save a bit of money but there is nothing to be saved by killing off your fish, not to mention of course the fact that at that rate I am guessing it wouldn't take long to dump all your CO2 as well.


CO2 is one of those things where cheapness generally ends up being very costly. :shrug:


----------



## TheWoo (Oct 13, 2011)

@Natch So it would appear, I appreciate the input of the folks such as yourself. Who have more experience, and that saves me making the same mistakes.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Again, if all you're looking for is a regulator, I'm absolutely certain you can find a quality used dual stage for much less than that linked one. Check the powersellers section. If not, I'll sell you one.


----------



## TheWoo (Oct 13, 2011)

*Regulator*



kevmo911 said:


> Again, if all you're looking for is a regulator, I'm absolutely certain you can find a quality used dual stage for much less than that linked one. Check the powersellers section. If not, I'll sell you one.


pm sent.

Thanks!


----------

